# Buck Gardner and Big Sean Hammock coming to ND



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The Grand Forks Men Show is taking place at the Alerus Center, 2/27 from 9 am - 6 pm and 2/28 10 am to 4pm. There will be quads, motor cycles, boats, rvs, golf equipment, dock lifts, pontoons, golf carts, and much much more on display. The following are the list of times for the speakers on both days.

Saturday
10 am Michael Elsburry- Grand Fork Duck Unlimited
11 am Buck Gardner will be doing a Green Wing Event, so bring all your little ones!
12 Noon Nick Anthony with Ballards Resort will be speaking on fishing
1 pm Big Sean Hammock will be going through goose calling 101
2 pm Jesse Beckers a pheasent biologist will be talking about the state of the population in ND and SD.
3 pm Wild Spur Kennels will be going through steps on training your pointers.
4 pm Buck Gardner for Duck Calling 101
5 pm Jesse Becker again for pheasent talk.

Sunday
10 am Marty Egeland with ND Fish and Game talking about the forecast of upcoming hunting and fishing seasons
11 am Buck Gardner for his Second DU Greenwings event so bring you all your kids.
12 Noon Dakota River Ranchwill be speaking on pheasent hunting SD 
1 pm Big Sean Hammock will be doing goose calling 101
2 pm Buck Gardner Calling Ducks 101
3 pm jesse Beckers Phasents 101


----------



## Sage27 (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Sean will be back again this year at the show. He'll also have his own booth set up for his brand new line of goose calls. Make sure you stop by and check 'em out. :thumb:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

is foiles coming with for the dunk tank? that would make some money for charity. exspecially if you duct tape his hands behind the back.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Are nonresidents welcome? Will it count towards our 14 days?


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Why would Buck Gardner come all this way when 870man is a prostaffer and could pimp his calls and tell you how to kill more mallards with those calls while hunting ND?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> Are nonresidents welcome? Will it count towards our 14 days?


No....stay home.

Is that what you wanted to hear.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Ken, just wanted to make sure I heard it from you.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah us nr's can go to this thing but considering their are no seminars on busting the roost or shooting hens whats the point...


----------



## Sage27 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am told that Buck will not be there this year. Don't know why. Big Sean, as I said before, will be there with a booth showcasing and selling his brand new line of goose calls. This is the first time that Sean's calls will be available to the public for purchase. If you haven't checked them out already, you really should. They sound awesome and Sean will tune it however you like. Make sure to stop up and check out the booth. :thumb:

For those who asked... the show is open to whomever is willing to pay the entry fee.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard there was going to be an advanced seminar on how to beat NR's to the X .................

and 
How to turn landownwers against NRs...............

oke: oke: oke: oke: oke: oke: oke:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I heard there was going to be an advanced seminar on how to beat NR's to the X .................
> 
> and
> How to turn landownwers against NRs...............
> ...


thats easy all you have to do is wait for them to downwind you and then downwind them! oke: oke: oke: oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> Thanks Ken, just wanted to make sure I heard it from you.


Old saying....."He who asks stupid question....get stupid answer." :eyeroll:


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Ken, 
I was told in school that there is no such thing as a stupid question? Hope you weren't a teacher?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Original Goosebuster said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard there was going to be an advanced seminar on how to beat NR's to the X .................
> ...


kinda hard to downwind us when were set up on the roost :rollin:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> kinda hard to downwind us when were set up on the roost


Don't worry, most of these guys don't even own waders or duck floaters. The ones that do only hunt transition sloughs and loafs...but never the roost :roll:


----------

